

Russell Brand on revolution: “We no longer have the luxury of tradition” - stickhandle
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2013/10/russell-brand-on-revolution

======
stickhandle
I think about this topic in broad strokes quite a bit. These "traditions" and
"formalities" ... government as we know it is over-ripe for ( _to use an hn
buzzword_ ) disruption. The future belongs to the citizens of a state that
collectively rebuilds the entire system examining each piece without
prejudice. Democracy is still cool. Parliamentary and Presidential systems had
their place in moving the human race forward. Today, these systems fail us.
All the relics no longer apply properly. The concept of "political parties" is
so antiquated. Do we need to bucket ourselves left or right? Times have
changed - we are all individuals, in a much deeper sense of the word.
"Debates" in a "House" ... ridiculous theatre. Bureaucracy that bleeds money
(for very little). Education based on conformity to a standard. Health care
systems that are badly compromised. The list goes on ... in truth, only a
revolution makes any sense. A patch won't cut it anymore.

~~~
pstuart
I'm curious as to what system would work best if given the chance to succeed
(that is, not actively sabotaged by current stakeholders).

The Department of Game Theory should get on top of this....

